# new 3-fity



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Just got her tonight. 03 Track with LONG list of mods. My favorite is the All Alpine stereo. :thumbup:


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

sweet


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

nice n clean!!...how bout i trade u that for my b14 hahahaha


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

primerblack200sx said:


> nice n clean!!...how bout i trade u that for my b14 hahahaha


Sure... Plus $31K????


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you have very good taste


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Nice car.. did your penis shrink or something? Why the change?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Beautiful car. Those rims look perfect on there. I'd love to roll that one myself. Pretty much the way mine would look if I had a 350.

Very nice find. Enjoy.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Thats stupid.

Er, I mean, nice ride, pig fucker.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love it, but you cant include HIS mods when you talk about YOUR mods...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

another nissan to stalk the Dallas streets

very nice bro
look forward to seeing it at a meet soon


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i love it, but you cant include HIS mods when you talk about YOUR mods...


I can when I paid for them. See thats how it works. You find a car that meets your liking, then you give someone else money. After that the vehicle become yours.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

It's a pretty thing.

Do you like how it drives?
Are you comfortable in it's seat and do you have decent outward visibility (blind spots not a bother, etc.)?
I felt like I was in a submarine when I was in one.

Seth


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

(cough)you suck!(cough) 

Nice car....and it's black! Enjoy keeping THAT clean.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Timbo said:


> (cough)you suck!(cough)
> 
> Nice car....and it's black! Enjoy keeping THAT clean.


LOL I know whatcha mean. This is my first black car... not at all easy to keep clean.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Looks nice. Im not a big fan of buying something that someone else did all the work to but its pretty none the less...


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> Nice car.. did your penis shrink or something? Why the change?


I don't think I have to take that from someone with only 99 rep points.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice car. asshat.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very nice got more pics?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)




----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe its just me....but looking at the second set of pics just makes me love it even more.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Thats funny, in the second set it really reminds of those little red 'x's... oh wait.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

better??
Here is a mod list:

Drivetrain:
Crawford polished premium plenum
Crawford headers 
Crawford Cats
Crawford Strut Bar
Crawford Polished front engine cover 
B&M Short Shifter
JWT Cams 
JWT pop-Charger 
JWT Flywheel 
JWT Clutch 
Borla TD Exhaust 
Unorthodox Racing Pulley (Crank only) w/ gates belts 

Brakes:
DBA 2 piece front rotors 
DBA 1 piece rear rotors 
Goodridge Stainless lines 
Hawk HPS pads - 
Motul 600 DOT4 fluid 

Appearance:
Veilside V1 Urethane lip 
iForged Aero Wheels (109x9 +35 and 19x10.5 +35)
Michelin Pilot sports All around 
Lamin-x tailight and turn signal film 
Street Scene Grille 
JDM smaoked lenses 
Carbon Fiber Leather shift boot


----------



## ballistic (Jul 16, 2002)

Good looking ride. Nice to see more people in the area sporting Nissan's. . .


----------



## cdapimp691 (Sep 10, 2004)

damn thats nice


----------

